# Sticky  Aftershockews



## hardworkingstiff

That was kind of quick. RIP Rick.


----------



## Bad Electrician

I am sure his family has some bills that they could use some help with. Hard enough losing a family member this time of year (or anytime) but to be saddled with bills as well. Maybe a little ET Christmas Sprit for his family.


----------



## Jhellwig

That is sad(it is sad either way) that it happened so close to Christmas. RIP


----------



## Admin

Heartbreaking news...


----------



## TGGT

Sad news... Got the email this morning. My next hour of work will be donated to him and his family.


----------



## Meadow

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! To soon, way to soon 

You were epic! :notworthy: Rest In Peace


----------



## circuitman1

wow! no way! i just don't belive it! i thought he was getting better.are prayers are with his family. another great loss on here & the world.RIP RICK!:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:


----------



## dthurmond

Rip !


----------



## 3xdad

Sorry to hear this. My condolences to Rick's family.


----------



## chicken steve

Rick's wife and daughter will never look at the holidays the same 

Rest in peace Rick

~CS~


----------



## Voltron

What a shame.


----------



## nbb

hardworkingstiff said:


> That was kind of quick. RIP Rick.


Metastatic cancer can be very quick, unfortunately. I had no idea, although I did notice he was not posting. RIP Rick, I always enjoyed your posts and pictures.


----------



## nrp3

Not that its ever a good time to go, but what a crappy time of the year. Tired and had a crappy day. Brings things into perspective. Can always be worse. Thoughts go out to his family. Nice to be home with mine. Unfair.


----------



## Voltron

chicken steve said:


> Rick's wife and daughter will never look at the holidays the same
> 
> Rest in peace Rick
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah, that is a sad truth.


----------



## papaotis

godspeed rick, you have already been missed!


----------



## A Little Short

Bad Electrician said:


> I am sure his family has some bills that they could use some help with. Hard enough losing a family member this time of year (or anytime) but to be saddled with bills as well. Maybe a little ET Christmas Sprit for his family.



I wonder if the "Go Fund Me" is still active? I didn't see anything on the page to say it's not. If it is, I guess we could give there.

Prayers for his wife and daughter!


----------



## Bad Electrician

A Little Short said:


> I wonder if the "Go Fund Me" is still active? I didn't see anything on the page to say it's not. If it is, I guess we could give there.
> 
> Prayers for his wife and daughter!


The fund is still active, I put the link in my first post.

https://www.gofundme.com/imtoodles


----------



## cbledsoe89

Rip.. it's a cold world out there and you never know when your time is gonna be up.. I say this In his fate.. LETS GO COWBOYS


----------



## chicken steve

I'm starting to think there's some big finger that comes outta the sky at this place.....~CS~:blink:


----------



## Voltron

chicken steve said:


> I'm starting to think there's some big finger that comes outta the sky at this place.....~CS~:blink:


Let's hope it's done pointing for a while.


----------



## Switched

I am sorry and saddened to hear this news. He was so young and had so much to still give.

I wish the best now and in the future for his family, may they learn to find peace in their struggle with loss.


----------



## guest

Saddened to hear this, my condolences to Rick's family.


----------



## dawgs

I pray for his wife and daughter that they find peace with his passing.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Condolences to the family. RIP Rick.


----------



## Voltron

Awg-Dawg said:


> Condolences to the family. RIP Rick.


That avatar gets me every time.


----------



## Switched

Voltron said:


> That avatar gets me every time.


It through me off and for a loop. RIP guys!


----------



## macmikeman

Jump ahead to the 14 minute mark and avoid the history lesson and get straight to the present day findings and how this could positively affect you. 

I wish I had of been able to turn on Rick to this stuff sooner. I didn't know. 
Now I do.


----------



## Southeast Power

Dude,
The link was down but, if this is suggesting that someone with lung cancer smoke something, maybe it would only be for the very final stages.


----------



## emtnut

jrannis said:


> Dude,
> The link was down but, if this is suggesting that someone with lung cancer smoke something, maybe it would only be for the very final stages.


THC actually helps cells to not become cancerous. Proven fact.
It is also an excellent pain med, and can be vapourized or taken orally.

Interesting ... I'm in Canada, and the link is up


----------



## Wirenuting

That's sad news to see today.
My condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## backstay

jrannis said:


> Dude,
> The link was down but, if this is suggesting that someone with lung cancer smoke something, maybe it would only be for the very final stages.


Cannabis oils, ingested not smoked I'd say.


----------



## chicken steve

How bad can that be considering terminals usually have an opiated send off....?

~CS~


----------



## John Valdes

Smoking marijuana is not the same thing as smoking cigarettes.
Some studies are proving marijuana smoke to be therapeutic and helpful in not only painful situations, but to help with a possible treatment of several if not many illnesses and diseases..

Its amazing how we almost decriminalized marijuana in 1977 -1978. We have been walking backwards ever since.


----------



## macmikeman

I always dismissed the health claims as coming from pot addicts who just wanted it declassified so they could carry on without possibility of arrest. With just the last few months I started studying the research on it and have done the 180 degree about face on this issue. The funny part is I used to be a pot farmer up in Haleiwa for crying out loud and didn't have a clue that the stuff was good for you. I didn't like smoking my own highly packed potent as hell product, ten seconds after the first inhale you were out in space. Hey, I bet obama ended up smoking some of my weed, cause I was quite productive during the time he was in high school at Punahou.


----------



## chicken steve

Oh so Obama is _your_ fault Mac.....?:whistling2: ~CS~


----------



## macmikeman

chicken steve said:


> Oh so Obama is _your_ fault Mac.....?:whistling2: ~CS~


No, he is your fault cause you voted for him and don't lie about it.....


----------



## Jhellwig

Could we not turn this into a political debate? Or a debate period?


----------



## Meadow

macmikeman said:


> No, he is your fault cause you voted for him and don't lie about it.....



If this thread was about me, I would give anything to have it turn political. 


However being about Rick Id think we best honor him in a way he would enjoy


----------



## ce2two

dthurmond said:


> Rip !


Too all men ,go to the docter we men seem so macho and ignore pain...PAIN IS A WEAKNESS..STOP THE MADNESS..RIP..


----------



## wcord

ce2two said:


> Too all men ,go to the docter we men seem so macho and ignore pain...PAIN IS A WEAKNESS..STOP THE MADNESS..RIP..



For the last 15 years, I went every 3 years because of my class 3 drivers license, and that seemed good enough. However this year I have decided to make this an annual visit. No reason, other than turning 65 and no medical problems. So, I guess its time to start a preventative maintenance program :thumbup:
Hopefully it will be a waste of my time, but it seems like a good idea with the loss of the guys these last few months.


----------



## Switched

wcord said:


> For the last 15 years, I went every 3 years because of my class 3 drivers license, and that seemed good enough. However this year I have decided to make this an annual visit. No reason, other than turning 65 and no medical problems. So, I guess its time to start a preventative maintenance program :thumbup:
> Hopefully it will be a waste of my time, but it seems like a good idea with the loss of the guys these last few months.


I think it's a good idea, one I should follow suit with. It seems the guys that have been lost are all far far to young. At 37 I feel like I should have no worries, but I imagine they did too. 

Time to step up the health game for myself and the family, that includes doctors visits.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

AcidTrip said:


> If this thread was about me, I would give anything to have it turn political.
> 
> 
> However being about Rick Id think we best honor him in a way he would enjoy


IIRC, he enjoyed disparaging the big O.

:whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power

hardworkingstiff said:


> IIRC, he enjoyed disparaging the big O.
> 
> :whistling2:


So did Harry. Be careful about that kind of stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## Bad Electrician

jrannis said:


> So did Harry. Be careful about that kind of stuff. :whistling2:


Are you saying Mac might be on to something?

Did I tell you how much I admire "O":blink::no:


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Bad Electrician said:


> Are you saying Mac might be on to something?


 More like on something.


> Did I tell you how much I admire "O":blink::no:


 That's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Voltron

Bad Electrician said:


> Are you saying Mac might be on to something?
> 
> Did I tell you how much I admire "O":blink::no:


Yes, Oprah is the ****.


----------



## shocksystems

RIP. Condolences to his family. I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## pete87

Not another !!! I thought this was the Holidays ... R.I.P.




Pete


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sad to read this, may he rest in peace.


----------



## gnuuser

that is sad to hear
Ive been so damn preoccupied with my own health issues i haven't been on the computer as much as i used to
cancer doesn't care how old you are or whether you are a good or evil person,
while his suffering is over the families pain is not
I send my heartfelt condolences out to the family and friends 
I will miss him


----------



## AllWIRES

Bad Electrician said:


> Rick Gilmore AKA Aftershockews, passed away? https://www.gofundme.com/imtoodles


Damn man. 

This forum is literally dying off.


----------



## AllWIRES

Rip..


----------



## plumbing-electricaldoctor

Bad Electrician said:


> Rick Gilmore AKA Aftershockews, passed away?
> 
> 
> Metastatic Lung Cancer , organized by Angie Stewart Gilmore


RIP mate hope you have a good time


----------

